# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Apuestas para la Actualización del 29/12/2009

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Viendo la evolución en tiempo real de algunos embalses que aparecen en este sitio, personalmente estoy convencido de que la actualización que se hará mañana de las estadísticas va a ser impresionante.

Algunos embalses están acumulando a razón de 0.6 a 1.1Hm3 cada 6 horas. Algo excepcional. Esperemos que siga lloviendo unos días más, y que la primavera sea también lluviosa.

¿Subirá la reserva nacional de agua en un 1%, 1.5% o 2%?

----------


## juanlo

Solo he mirado un poco por encima algo de  la cuenca del Guadalquivir, Guadiana y Segura. El mayor aumento sin duda es el Guadalquivir, pero creo que en el conjunto nacional se supere el 2% y con creces.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo creo que superará el 2% y de largo, aunque al haber pantanos desembalsando en previsión de futuras lluvias puede que la cifra no sea tan espectacular.

----------


## juanlo

Si en todas las cuencas hubiesen aumentado igual que en la zona andaluza...
Aquí el incremento ha sido histórico.
Ahí va un adelanto de lo que veremos mañana.
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...s_28_12_09.pdf

----------


## rodaballo

> Si en todas las cuencas hubiesen aumentado igual que en la zona andaluza...
> Aquí el incremento ha sido histórico.
> Ahí va un adelanto de lo que veremos mañana.
> http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...s_28_12_09.pdf


El norte tambien de estar aumentando, y el Tajo, y eso unido a Andalucía, que como bien dices debe ser una subida histórica, debería hacer que hubiese una subida muy significativa a nivel nacional. Lo que pasa es que en el sur muchos están desembalsando un poco precipitadamente a mi modo de ver (soy un auténtivo ignorante en el tema, que conste), aún hay margen de llenado y ya vacían. No se si es precaución o qué.

Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

Interesante encuesta Luján  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Yo soy moderadamente optimista, opino que entre 1,5 y 2%, ojalá fuese mas y me equivocase  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Pues se ha superado el 6% !!!! 
Y lo mejor de todo es que los pantanos siguen subiendo a un ritmo espectacular y la lluvia empieza a caer insistentemente por el centro (que también hacia falta!)

----------


## Luján

He de reconocer que ni en mis mejores cálculos pensaba que se superase un 2% de aumento.... y ha llegado casi al 6.5% :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Es algo realmente increíble.

Sobre todo el aumento en las reservas de las cuencas andaluzas (Guadalquivir 20.11% quedando al 56.67%, Mediterránea andaluza 16.91% (52.45%) y Atálntica Andaluza 16.24% (60.17%)).

Ahora sólo hay que pedir que este agua que ahora está en los embalses se gestione con eficiencia, y no se tire en previsión de futuras lluvias que nunca llegan, y que el grueso de las precipitaciones se desplace al centro peninsular, sobre las demás cuencas (Guadiana, Tajo, Duero, Júcar, Segura, etc) que buena falta les hace.

----------


## juanlo

Era previsible, solo viendo el aumento de la zona andaluza y viendo las estadísticas en tiempo real de los principales embalses de otras cuencas, se sabía que se iba asuperar con creces ese 2%.  :Wink:

----------


## German

Tiene razon Juanlo, ademas con el aporte que puso de la Junta de Andalucia, se preveia un aumento de 2000 Hm3 solo en su comunidad, lo que ya de por si solo era un 4% del total nacional (1% = 534 HM3).
...Yo voté y me calle para mantener la tension  :Wink:  pero Juanlo era un revientaencuestas  :Big Grin: 

Saludos navideños!

----------


## German

Lo que no me esperaba era que esta semana ese registro se superara y casi se llegue al 8%!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Los datos parecen correctos, asi que a pesar de que muchos pantanos se llenaron y empezaron a desaguar la semana pasada, las subidas han sido estratosfericas (sobre todo en el Tajo).
Solo espero que los efectos negativos de estas lluvias no esten siendo demasiados. Por desgracia y como se suele decir, "la lluvia no sabe llover".

Saludos esperando la loteria del Niño

----------


## juanlo

:EEK!:  :EEK!: , esta semana nos hemos superado.

----------


## German

Semana del 12-01-10, otro 4,5% de aumento general, casi 2500 HM³  :EEK!: 
Y si se sumaran los desembalses... a saber!  :Cool: 

Saludos fresquitos desde Alemania

----------


## sergi1907

> Semana del 12-01-10, otro 4,5% de aumento general, casi 2500 HM³ 
> Y si se sumaran los desembalses... a saber! 
> 
> Saludos fresquitos desde Alemania


A lo que tenemos que sumar que seguirá lloviendo esta semana mas toda la nieve que hay acumulada. Realmente esta puede ser una buena primavera para visitar embalses.

----------


## German

Semana del 19-01-10, otro 4% de aumento general, unos 2000 Hm³  :EEK!: 
Parece que el deshielo ha hecho que se mantengan los niveles de subida, a pesar de los cientos y cientos de Hm³ en desembalses. Vaya invierno!  :Cool: 
Saludos!

----------

